# Volcanic ash on way to NZ airspace



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

nternational and national flight routes could be disrupted for the next week as ash plumes from the CordónCaulle volcano in southern Chile enters New Zealand airspace.

The volcano began erupting on June 4 with the initial ash plume reaching above 50,000ft (15,240m).

The eruption ejected small particles very high into the atmosphere, where strong winds have carried them great distances to the east, the Civil Aviation Authority (CAA) said.

There was potential for ongoing ash plumes to arrive over southern parts of New Zealand as early as tonight, spreading northwards through the remainder of the weekend.

The plumes were expected to be at cruising levels for both jet and turboprop aircraft (20,000 – 35,000 ft), but at the moment not below 20,000ft, the CAA said.

Given that the volcanic activity was continuing, it was expected that New Zealand airspace might be affected by these plumes for at least a week.

New Zealand has a Volcanic Ash Advisory System that ensured civil aviation operations could be safely carried out near volcanic ash. The CAA was also communicating with the Australian Civil Aviation Safety Authority (CASA), to ensure both countries had the latest information available.

The MetService will track the volcanic ash plumes and provide warnings to the aviation industry here and over the wider area -- roughly from the Equator to the Pole and mid-Tasman to just west of South America.

At this stage the forecast direction of the volcanic ash plumes might initially have an effect on air traffic routes over the South Island, the Christchurch to Australia routes, and the great circle routes between Australia and New Zealand and South America, the CAA said.

The situation was being closely monitored and other air traffic routes might be affected as volcanic ash forecasts are updated. Based upon information provided by MetService, airlines will adjust their flight routes and altitudes to remain clear of the ash clouds. Safety of the air operations is the primary goal, and flight disruptions will be minimised as much as possible consistent with this objective.

Air New Zealand has said it did not expect delays or cancellations to its domestic or international services as a result of the ash.

The company said it would adjust flight routes and altitudes as required ensuring planes stayed clear of any ash.


Volcanic ash on way to NZ airspace - Yahoo! New Zealand News


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

*Oz competition slaps ban on NZ wines*

New Zealand wines have been banned from entering two top Australian wine awards, which a wine expert here says is because we are taking too many of their trophies.

The Royal Hobart International Wine Show has "temporarily suspended" its invitations to New Zealand winemakers and the Perth Royal Wine Show has also closed the door to Kiwi wineries, the New Zealand Herald reported today.

Royal Agricultural Society of Tasmania chief executive Scott Gadd said New Zealand wine was banned because Tasmanian wines and judges were not allowed to enter the Air New Zealand Wine Awards and Royal Easter Wine Show, despite an "informal understanding" with the organisers.


"I would dearly love New Zealand wines to come back into our show so I'm hoping this decision might prompt a bit of a rethink over there."

But Shona White, Royal Easter Wine Awards show coordinator, said she could not recall any discussions with Australians about entry into the event and only New Zealand-produced wines were accepted.

"It's the same in Australia, they have competitions that are only for Australian wines," she said.

Chris Yorke, global marketing director for New Zealand Winegrowers, said the Air New Zealand Wine Awards had only ever been open to New Zealand wines, although overseas judges had participated.

Wine author and columnist Michael Cooper said Australian wine shows had been "generous" allowing New Zealand winemakers to participate but it was unlikely they had anticipated the success of wines made here.

In the past two years New Zealand wines have won 23 gold awards. 17 silver awards. 47 bronze awards at the Hobart show.

"The pinot noir trophy is going consistently to New Zealand, so whoever is funding that trophy is funding a New Zealand winemaker to go to Burgundy in France. They must be asking themselves 'why are we doing this?'."
Oz competition slaps ban on NZ wines - Yahoo! New Zealand News


----------

